# Philadelphia - Looking for Players



## Demarest (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello everybody.  I'm a DM in Philly looking for players for my D&D 3.5 homebrew campaign - I had a player drop the campaign, at least for the spring, because he was offered a job and it conflicted with the gaming schedule.  The group is made up of people ages 23-31.  

If anyone is interested, contact me at slytherinmalfoy@hotmail.com.  Know that my location is accessible by people driving or via SEPTA.  The game is on Sunday afternoons/evenings.  I hope to hear back from interested players soon.


----------



## Demarest (Feb 28, 2007)

There is still an opening for one more player, and the game is probably switching to every other Sunday.  Just thought I'd update this post.


----------



## Demarest (Mar 12, 2007)

This is an edit to the opening post.  The game will be beginning on Sunday, April 8th, and will hopefully be able to move to bi-weekly from there.


----------

